# Linux + Apache: Configdatei?



## h4dhunTer (10. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meinem Linux-Server in dem Verzeichnis: /etc/sysconfig/ die Datei apache2 . Die habe ich geöffnet um auf meinem Server mod_rewrite zu aktivieren.
Da irgendwas sehr falsch gelaufen ist, sieh die Datei jetzt nur noch so aus:


```
APACHE_CONF_INCLUDE_FILES=""
APACHE_CONF_INCLUDE_DIRS=""
APACHE_MODULES="access actions alias auth auth_dbm autoindex cgi dir env expires include log_config mime negotiation setenvif ssl   userdir php4 php5 perl python rewrite   suexec"
APACHE_SERVER_FLAGS=""
APACHE_HTTPD_CONF=""
APACHE_MPM=""
APACHE_SERVERADMIN=""
APACHE_SERVERNAME=""
APACHE_START_TIMEOUT="2"
APACHE_SERVERSIGNATURE="on"
APACHE_LOGLEVEL="warn"
APACHE_ACCESS_LOG="/var/log/apache2/access_log combined"
APACHE_USE_CANONICAL_NAME="off"
APACHE_SERVERTOKENS="OS"
APACHE_EXTENDED_STATUS="off"
APACHE_BUFFERED_LOGS="off"
APACHE_TIMEOUT="300"
```

Da sind jetzt nur noch die vorgaben drine und er möchte Apache2 nicht mehr starten.
Eine Neuinstallation ist nur per Faxmitteilung möglich und dabei wird alles gelöscht.

Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich diese Datei herbekomme?


----------



## Sinac (10. März 2007)

Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung beim Starten und welche Distr. hast du?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## h4dhunTer (10. März 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung beim Starten und welche Distr. hast du?
> 
> Greetz...
> Sinac



Fehlermeldung:

Operation start with the VPS(s) VEID31007 service "apache2" is finished with errors: #703 Can not start/stop/restart service: Warning: no MPM found. Some modules are dependant on the type of MPM. Module "cgi" is not installed, ignoring. Check the APACHE_MODULES setting in /etc/sysconfig/apache2. Module "ssl" is not installed, ignoring. Check the APACHE_MODULES setting in /etc/sysconfig/apache2. Module "suexec " is not installed, ignoring. Check the APACHE_MODULES setting in /etc/sysconfig/apache2. Warning: no MPM found. Some modules are dependant on the type of MPM. File /etc/apache2/ from APACHE_CONF_INCLUDE_FILES not found. Ignored. Starting httpd2 ( ) httpd2-prefork: could not open document config file /srv/www/\r The command line was: /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f -D [1A..failed .

"Module "cgi" is not installed" ist 100 % installiert. Alles andere auch.
Was meinst du mit "Distr."?


----------

